
In the Netherlands, Empty Prisons Become Homes for Refugees - ohjeez
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/05/160517-refugees-netherlands-prisons/
======
realPubkey
What has this to do with hackernews?

~~~
grzm
From the guidelines:

 _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

